# Dual Monitor not working in VPN(ASD)



## MissZone77 (Apr 24, 2020)

I am unable to get my extended monitors to work inside my VPN ( ASD) monitors work fine while I. Windows 10. I boot from a USB flash drive for my secured network for work.. HP Envy touch laptop .. Aorus, Asus Monitors 
I have tried all connections usb-c to hdmi, hdmi to DisplayPort .. I also tried booting ASD from a usb hub connect... nothing


----------

